# There won't be any new X570 motherboards, let's make a list with the ones without a chipset fan



## ExalyThor (Mar 17, 2021)

The motherboards are the following "descending by price":

- ASrock Aqua, 1000$;

- Gigabyte Aorus Extreme, 700$;

- ASUS Dark Hero, 400$.


----------



## ZoneDymo (Mar 17, 2021)

also just saying, if the fan bothers someone that much you could get an aftermarket cooler and slap that on it.


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 17, 2021)

ZoneDymo said:


> also just saying, if the fan bothers someone that much you could get an aftermarket cooler and slap that on it.


Problem with that is just that It may void warranty and x570 boards are not cheap.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 17, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> may void warranty and x570 boards


who would know ?, i dont see the prob with fans on the chipsets could it be that some of us just dont like change or do you think there loud because i havnt heard mine yet its off 90% of the time.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 17, 2021)

Wasn't there a similar thread started a while back?


----------



## ExalyThor (Mar 17, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> could it be that some of us just dont like change


This is thrown only when something changes for the worse. "Oh Nvidia locked bios modding since Pascal and AMD has been artificially locking clock speeds since RDNA, get on with the present already, don't tell me you don't like change. Change is good..."


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Mar 17, 2021)

Oh god, not another pointless thread about the measly chipset fan on X570 boards...


----------



## ExalyThor (Mar 17, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> Wasn't there a similar thread started a while back?


There was indeed, but I figured since there have been new x570 releases, but now there won't be any more, I thought making a list would help people out.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 17, 2021)

Aren't they semi-passive like modern graphics cards? Or can they be slowed down if the noise is annoying?


...I don't know, the last time I had a chipset fan, it was a MSI nForce 3 Ultra S939 board..


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 17, 2021)

It only spins on bootup so what's the point?


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 17, 2021)

ExalyThor said:


> don't tell me you don't like change


read my post again buddy im asking not saying.


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 17, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> who would know ?, i dont see the prob with fans on the chipsets could it be that some of us just dont like change or do you think there loud because i havnt heard mine yet its off 90% of the time.


No its not about noise. For my part, it's  about fan failure in the long run. As you can see I am still on X58 and that is almost 12 years now. I keep my hardware for a long time and sometime in the future the chipsets fan may fail and it's not your standard fan. So it may be problematic to replace it later in time. So that's why I want a board with out a chipset fan. Cause of to prevent failure in longer down the road.


----------



## ExalyThor (Mar 17, 2021)

Why is everyone so negative about this? "It's not that loud.", "It's semi-passive.", "Just change the heatsink.", "People don't like change." This thread's purpose was helping people out by having a full list of all the x570 boards without a chipset fan, and hopefully be completed in case I missed any.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 17, 2021)

im not being neg im just saying theres no need to worry buddy from someone who uses said boards.



Tomgang said:


> it's about fan failure in the long run


theres a lot of things that can fail on a board in 12 years and thay could be a lot harder to replace than a fan on a chipset for sure.


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 17, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> im not being neg im just saying theres no need to worry buddy from someone who uses said boards.
> 
> 
> theres a lot of things that can fail on a board in 12 years and thay could be a lot harder to replace than a fan on a chipset for sure.


I cannot disagree with you on that. But a fan is a mechanical thing and so it will warn out some time in the future.


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 17, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> I cannot disagree with you on that. But a fan is a mechanical thing and so it will warn out some time in the future.


What if it's not being used for majority of the time?


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 17, 2021)

you beat me to it bud   .


----------



## ExalyThor (Mar 17, 2021)

I preffer the dark hero and eventually will get it for other reasons other than the passive chipset cooler, but I learned from building PCs for my friends that you want to make the customer happy, even if their buying decisions aren't the best. Many people still live with the impression that amd is the hot garbage it used to be, and demand a intel system. All you can do is try to explain how the PC industry has evolved in the last 4 years. If you can't convince the customer, just build the intel system. If you argue too much then the customer might go to another person who will build an intel system. You've done your moral duty to give an advice.


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 17, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> What if it's not being used for majority of the time?


It can still fail. Maybe not bacause of warned out. But most of the bearings in fans do have a lubricant and that will over time dry out and make bearings fail and cause noise and overtime vibration as the bearing starts to fail, it will cause the fan to become more lose.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 17, 2021)

i agree the customer is allways right, it brings me more work when i tell them anything more than distilled water in the loop is a step backwards then six months later there bringing there rig back for me to clean the sludge out and then thinking how good it would be to lisen to me as there parting with there cash   .


----------



## Vya Domus (Mar 17, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> Oh god, not another pointless thread about the measly chipset fan on X570 boards...



These guys complain about that miniscule fan but then they proceed to put 10+ case fans.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 17, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> Oh god, not another pointless thread about the measly chipset fan on X570 boards...



Mine rarely starts up, in fact it don't at all right now with it being cooler, while gaming for hours i only see it hit 42c.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 17, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> Oh god, not another pointless thread about the measly chipset fan on X570 boards...



I suppose the thread's trying not to be


----------



## kapone32 (Mar 17, 2021)

Does anyone who complains about the fans on X570 chipsets actually hear them over the rest of the case fans?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 17, 2021)

It seems like a lot of people still don't understand the purpose of the fan.
AMD aske the board makers to add it, as the chipset can get very hot if a lot of fast PCIe 4.0 devices, say two NVMe SSDs in RAID 0, are being utilised.
Under normal circumstances, it's not needed.


----------



## kapone32 (Mar 17, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> It seems like a lot of people still don't understand the purpose of the fan.
> AMD aske the board makers to add it, as the chipset can get very hot if a lot of fast PCIe 4.0 devices, say two NVMe SSDs in RAID 0, are being utilised.
> Under normal circumstances, it's not needed.


Even with 2 NVME drives in RAID 0 it rarely spins for me.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 17, 2021)

kapone32 said:


> Even with 2 NVME drives in RAID 0 it rarely spins for me.


Are they PCIe 4.0 drives? As that was apparently the tipping point. Also, I guess it's not an issue if you're not transferring loads of data.


----------



## Fry178 (Mar 17, 2021)

@Tomgang
something will only fail if its actually used.
seeing the fan spins up on boot, then turns off (at least when put on balanced/silent profile), it will last way longer than any other fans, and most of brand name fans already do 3-10y warranty.

so unless you plan on keeping this past 10y its not really relevant, and since most boards dont come with a 5y warranty, you can replace the fan with a new one/passive heatsink without trouble.

and to refresh some info you have:
fans build for CONTINOUS operation (incl 10y warranty) are neither uncomm,on nor expensive to make/buy.
and just because your last board fan from 20y died after 1min, doesnt mean the current stuff will too...
fan


i hope mine dies, ill slap a passive heatsink or a silent arctic on it


----------



## Zach_01 (Mar 17, 2021)

I understand that this in not only about fan noise but also a potential mechanical failure.

After beeing an actual user of X570 board for 17 months I can safely say that the chipset fan will probably never be broken. It spins only on system boot and then stops. Function mode selected in BIOS is silent that starts the fan at 58°C. I dont have a case, the system is laying on the desk's corner, so I placed 3 case fans near parts that "need" airflow. 1 of them is placed under the GPU feeding air to the GPU and the chipset under GPU.




Here you can see the temp of chipset



With an ambient of 23~24°C the chipset temp that controls the fan is around 40~42°C and on gaming is touching 45°C. Even at summer with 32°C ambient never reaches 58°C and stays 48~55°C.

My point is that if you're building a system with a "high-end" board (X570) you should think through the airflow around it. The chipset fan of my board can run from ~1000rpm up to 6000+rpm


----------



## freeagent (Mar 17, 2021)

I have no problem with a fan being on it. (says the guy with a B550) It only comes on when its needed right? Get your case fans off of 500rpm and set them to 750 job done  My Z77 OC Formula has a little 5k ripper on the vrm.. that board has got to be 2 days older than dirt by now.. still works fine.


----------



## kapone32 (Mar 17, 2021)

In my opinion the best X570 board price/performance is the Unify from MSI.


----------



## Nater (Mar 17, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> No its not about noise. For my part, it's  about fan failure in the long run. As you can see I am still on X58 and that is almost 12 years now. I keep my hardware for a long time and sometime in the future the chipsets fan may fail and it's not your standard fan. So it may be problematic to replace it later in time. So that's why I want a board with out a chipset fan. Cause of to prevent failure in longer down the road.


Why does someone with a 12 year old rig care if a flagship chipset has a fan?    Get a B550 and be gone.  You clearly won't notice the performance difference.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 17, 2021)

Nater said:


> Why does someone with a 12 year old rig care if a flagship chipset has a fan?    Get a B550 and be gone.  You clearly won't notice the performance difference.


Pretty harsh!

You must be confusing this forum with another


----------



## Nater (Mar 17, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Pretty harsh!
> 
> You must be confusing this forum with another


*closes [H]ard tab to view this reply*

Sorry, not sorry?


----------



## thesmokingman (Mar 17, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> Problem with that is just that It may void warranty and x570 boards are not cheap.


Are you going to ship it back for RMA with your mod on it? I don't understand...?


kapone32 said:


> Does anyone who complains about the fans on X570 chipsets actually hear them over the rest of the case fans?


I get the impression those complaining don't actually own said boards.


----------



## kapone32 (Mar 17, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> Are you going to ship it back for RMA with your mod on it? I don't understand...?
> 
> I get the impression those complaining don't actually own said boards.


Exactly my thought process as well.If you get the right X570 board you can have some serious grunt whatever you do.


----------



## thesmokingman (Mar 17, 2021)

kapone32 said:


> Exactly my thought process as well.If you get the right X570 board you can have some serious grunt whatever you do.


Yeap and on top of having no experience with said boards, they continue to ignore the input and experience of actual owners, smh.


----------



## kapone32 (Mar 17, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> Yeap and on top of having no experience with said boards, they continue to ignore the input and experience of actual owners, smh.


What more do you expect. It's like the people that praise Intel for the 11th Gen when a thread gets posted like we don't have a review from a somewhat trusted source.


----------



## Fouquin (Mar 17, 2021)

I remember people being happy about boards using extra fans to control temps. ASUS even released special edition boards with _extra _fans built in for the express purpose of maintaining the board's service life only a few years ago...

If you really have to have a board without a chipset fan than I guess the OP has your options listed. Something tells me the inflated MSRP is going to hit harder than a $6 40x40mm fan you can easily find on AliExpress, eBay, or Alibaba by searching "40mm vga fan".


----------



## Mats (Mar 17, 2021)

I found a filter here, a few server boards listed as well, but not the Asrock Aqua.






						Mainboards AMD Sockel AM4 mit Chipsatz: X570, Besonderheiten: AMD X570 ohne Lüfter Preisvergleich Geizhals EU
					

Preisvergleich und Bewertungen für Mainboards AMD Sockel AM4 mit Chipsatz: X570, Besonderheiten: AMD X570 ohne Lüfter




					geizhals.eu


----------



## ZoneDymo (Mar 17, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> Problem with that is just that It may void warranty and x570 boards are not cheap.



ermmm how? you put the old cooler back on when sending it back right?


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 17, 2021)

Nater said:


> Why does someone with a 12 year old rig care if a flagship chipset has a fan?    Get a B550 and be gone.  You clearly won't notice the performance difference.


I may not notice the performance difference on the CPU. But i will clearly notice the features B550 lags compared to X570 like less USB ports just to mention one thing.
Also as i mention to one other here. Chipset fan may fail in the long run and i keep my hardware for years and that will mean a bigger risk of fan failure before i change hardware again.
So a fanless X570 board is the best solution for me. Also i all ready have a mini-ITX B550 board ready as well.


Fry178 said:


> @Tomgang
> something will only fail if its actually used.
> seeing the fan spins up on boot, then turns off (at least when put on balanced/silent profile), it will last way longer than any other fans, and most of brand name fans already do 3-10y warranty.
> 
> ...


10 years, that is not unlikely i keep it for that long. I exspect at least 8 years from the new setup.
I have never had a motherboard with chipsæt fans on before. All my motherboards has been passive cooled.
And yes some fans can actually fail, even if not used. Remember some fans has bearings with lubrication in it and over time that lubrication will dry out and then bearings will fail and the fan with it.
I can also tell you i have replaced all my old fans in my current build back in 2018 as they where warn out. They had been in use from 2009 to 2018, the old fans i mean.

I have all ready a long time ago settle in to get Asus Dark Hero X570.



thesmokingman said:


> Are you going to ship it back for RMA with your mod on it? I don't understand...?
> 
> I get the impression those complaining don't actually own said boards.


What. I have no intension to make any mods on a motherboard. Getting a board with out chipset fan.



ZoneDymo said:


> ermmm how? you put the old cooler back on when sending it back right?


Yes that is a solution. But it will also mean you have to make it so they can´t see you have tampered with it, like undamage screw heads.


----------



## Fry178 (Mar 17, 2021)

Its one thing to say i dont like the idea, but stating it will be a problem,
without having a crystal ball/time machine is flat wrong.

and no, a fan that doesnt run doesnt die, and nothing will evaporate at normal room temps,
especially not the synthetic based lubricants (using solvents to keep them "liquid").
e.g. ever used silicon (lube) spray around the house/car?
never seen it dry out, only mechanical wear or solvents will remove it.
a sealed bearing wont have that problem, as lube cant get out, and synthetics dont go bad (its lab made for that reason).

proper fans can handle up to 60-70*C and about 40-60* continuously, and even if i dont use the max number (about 300K),
even at 150K thats *17y @24/7 use*, and if i go down to 50k, that virtually every brand name fan i can buy, will do,
thats 17y @8h/day.
and i doubt the fans that died were artic/noctua (or similar quality) and most likely not even warranty of 6y or higher...

so until you have supporting info, showing that more than 1-3% of all MB fans fail within 5-10y, there is no issue.

outside that almost every decent board uses plastic pins with hooks (or similar) that just get pushed thru,
and if you mess up any screws? to quote my father: wrong tool/size or not enough light


----------



## ZoneDymo (Mar 18, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> Yes that is a solution. But it will also mean you have to make it so they can´t see you have tampered with it, like undamage screw heads.



These are massive companies, they are not going to spend the time or money to check for stuff like that, they will start it up MAYBE to confirm your issue (reason for sending it back) and then will just send a new one, much more cost effective.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 18, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> It seems like a lot of people still don't understand the purpose of the fan.
> AMD aske the board makers to add it, as the chipset can get very hot if a lot of fast PCIe 4.0 devices, say two NVMe SSDs in RAID 0, are being utilised.
> Under normal circumstances, it's not needed.



yep exactly. mine has only kicked on one time that I noticed. I have no NVME at all at the moment, and never seen it kick on in months. my x570 tomahawk has been rock solid.


----------



## heky (Mar 18, 2021)

It is a non-issue on most x570 motherboards. On my Prestige Creation for example, the fan does not even come on at boot. The chipset cooler asembly is massive and is also connected to the main vrm heatsink via a heatpipe, so the temps never get hot enough for the fan to even start spinning. And i am running 3 m.2 ssd, albeit gen3. Also the fan can be replaced in 5minutes, its just 3 small screws, thats it.


----------



## Blaazen (Mar 18, 2021)

Did you consider Aorus Master B550? It has features (and price) of x570 boards and no fan.

3x M.2 PCIe4 x4 directly from CPU(!)
2x PCIe3 x4 slot
6x SATA, 18x USB, great VRM


----------



## thesmokingman (Mar 18, 2021)

Blaazen said:


> Did you consider Aorus Master B550? It has features (and price) of x570 boards and no fan.
> 
> 3x M.2 PCIe4 x4 directly from CPU(!)
> 2x PCIe3 x4 slot
> 6x SATA, 18x USB, great VRM


B550 boards aren't required by design to use a fan. Thus the title of this thread is x570 not B550, cuz B550 doesn't have fans because the chipset doesn't get hotter since it doesn't use PCIE4. Hmm, iirc it's like 10w gen 3 vs 15w gen4, such a huuuge jump not.


----------



## ExalyThor (Mar 23, 2021)

May an admin close this thread? It was supposed to be an informative post with maybe a few modifications in case the list wasn't complete. Not a bunch of people saying "why do you care?".


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 23, 2021)

Well the last AGESA added “Zero Fan“ for the chipset. I monitor all my fan speeds and I had a bit of a panic when I discovered the feature when my fan was at 0RPM


----------



## Zach_01 (Mar 23, 2021)

If you're taking for X570 AorusPro it has that feature (PCH zero fan rpm) over a year now, before 2019 ends.


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 23, 2021)

Zach_01 said:


> If you're taking for X570 AorusPro it has that feature (PCH zero fan rpm) over a year now, before 2019 ends.


Well I was running the “Performance“ profile from day 1 and I don’t recall it ever fully turning off. I don’t heat my. PC room(My PC does that) and I have a internal temp sensor wired to my Mobo that I hang in the middle of my case to measure my cases ambient temp and mid 20C idle  is common but the PCH temp even idle is usually the highest temp regardless. Current Ambient is 25C current PCH Temp is47C and the fan is at 2100rpm. I mean my room temp can get down to 15 on cold days but now I have to wonder what the "cur off temp" is. I'll be honest I only ever noticed it one time so I guess that is why I thought it was a new feature...


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 6, 2021)

@ExalyThor well, turns out your headline for this thread is wrong.








						Gigabyte preparing X570S motherboards, could be for AMD Zen3+ "Warhol" CPUs - VideoCardz.com
					

AMD X570S chipset AMD could launch a new version of its X570 chipset. Gigabyte X570 Motherboard Series, Source: Gigabyte The X570 motherboards were introduced back in July 2019. Nearly two years later AMD might release a new variant, a leak from the Eurasian Economic Commission certification...




					videocardz.com
				



Also, S stands for Silent, i.e. fanless, so you can add all of them to your list...


----------

